# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Nagrada za najbolju PP iz kućne radionice

## renci

Drage mame koje imate spretne ruke, šivaće mašine, kreativnost i smisao za lijepo, pozivamo vas da se prijavite na natječaj za *izbor najljepše platnene pelene iz kućne radionice* (ili forumaškim jezikom - HM pelene).

Već nekoliko godina divimo se uracima desetaka mama koje šivaju platnene pelene za svoju djecu ili djecu prijateljica i stavljaju fotografije pelena na internet. Mnoge preko Rodina foruma daju drugima korisne upute za šivanje. Drago nam je da je upravo Rodin forum mjesto za jednu takvu zajednicu koja međusobnom podrškom i osobnim žarom svake mame promiče korištenje platnenih pelena, čineći dobro svojoj i tuđoj djeci te prirodi oko nas.

Na ovaj način želimo svim mamama – šivalicama dati posebno priznanje, a one najspretnije i najkreativnije i nagraditi. Svaku pelenu koju zaprimimo za nagradnu igru fotografirat ćemo i objaviti na web stranici. Najljepše pelene birat će Rodin žiri.

Pelene možete slati poštom ili donijeti osobno na adresu: *Udruga RODA, Čanićeva 14, 10000 Zagreb, najkasnije do 10. travnja 2010. godine*.
Rezultate ćemo objaviti na *Rodinu dječjem eko sajmu – ZELENdanu, na zagrebačkom Bundeku, u subotu 17. travnja 2010. godine*, a nakon toga također na Rodinim web stranicama.

*Glavna nagrada će biti 500 kn*, a dvije sporedne *paket organskih materijala* za šivanje pelena.
SVAKA osoba koja prijavi svoju pelenu za natječaj i zadovoljava sve uvjete, dobit će *e-kupon za jednokratan popust 20%* za kupnju proizvoda na Rodinu webshopu.

Na sajmu Zelendan bit će organizirana i aukcija autorskih pelena poznatih hrvatskih dizajnera. Pelene pristigle na ovaj natječaj također ćemo prodavati na aukciji. Sredstva prikupljena tim putem uložit ćemo u tisak prvog broja biltena „Rodin otisak“, besplatnog za korisnike. Ukoliko se pelena ne proda na aukciji, bit će vraćena autorici.



Uvjeti za sudjelovanje:
Može sudjelovati svaka zainteresirana osoba koja sama zna i može sašiti pelenu.Jedna osoba može poslati najviše 2 pelene.Autorica pelene ne smije se baviti prodajom pelena putem obrta ili firme (no može ih izrađivati u kućnoj radinosti).Pelene moraju biti funkcionalne i perive na 60°C, a veličina, oblik, kopčanje i izbor materijala je na vama. Suglasni ste da se vaše pelene prodaju na aukciji na sajmu Zelendan.Uz pelenu su priloženi vaši podaci: ime i prezime, adresa stanovanja, telefon, e-mail adresa.
Svaku pelenu koju šaljete obavezno označite ljepljivom krep trakom ili naljepnicom, na unutarnjoj strani pelene, na kojoj piše vaše ime i broj telefona. 
Nakon što zaprimimo pelenu, javit ćemo vam da smo je zaprimili, a pelena će dobiti svoj natjecateljski broj.

Za dodatna pojašnjenja javite se Renati Milat na broj telefona 099/405-6366.

Veselimo se vašim lijepim i zanimljivim pelenama!

----------


## renata

dizem topic  :Smile: 

nema nikakvih komentara, podpitanja?
nitko vise ne siva pelene?

----------


## Mellyca

Sivam ih ja :Very Happy:  (i izgleda da sam jedina, posto je topic o sivanju pelena nesto utihnuo, mozda su se svi zasitili tih pelenica), samo nemam pojma sta bih pitala... Ali svakako cu poslati jednu na natjecanje!

----------


## renata

na rodinom djecjem eko sajmu cemo imati i radionicu s demonstracijom sivanja pelena, pa ce mozda onda opet topic o sivanju ozivjeti  :Smile:

----------


## renata

zapravo zanimljivo je to, jedna generacija novih mama se odusevi sivanjem, izmjenjuju iskustva ovdje, a onda djeca narastu, dodju nove mame i fali im poticaj da svoju kreativnost ulupaju u pelene

imagte neke stare favorite? HM pelene koje su bile upecatljivo lijepe?

----------


## tina55

a kako će ići ta aukcija pelena s natječaja i dizajnerskih, mi bi baš jednu onak iz fore, iako su meni i rodina pusa prekrasne
mi ne šivamo inače, a malo je kasno da se sad do sajma bacimo u šivanje, mislim da ipak treba malo prakse prije, al natječaj je baš fora ideja

----------


## renata

bit će početna cijena, pa tko ponudi više

----------


## tina55

> bit će početna cijena, pa tko ponudi više


znači prava aukcija  :Smile:

----------


## renata

je  :Smile: 
zasad imamo potvrdu da će nam napraviti pelene kešidov, mrvoš, žigman, etna maar, demjan..

----------


## renata

samo ne dajte se zbuniti, to nema veze s vašim uradcima, jedino je aukcija na istim sajmu

----------


## tina55

i kolika će bit početna cijena ovih dizajnerskih, a koja ovih s izbora?
hoće Igor Dobranić možda radit koju pelenu?on mi ima lijepih stvari

----------


## renata

nismo jos cijene odredili, budemo na vrijeme

dobranica mozemo pitat  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Mogu i ja? Kaj moram napraviti, kome se javiti ido kada to sve srediti?
Jedna bi bila dovoljna?

----------


## ivarica

morale smo sniziti cijenu nagrade, nadamo se da vas to nece odbiti od sudjelovanja
uz novcanu nagradu ici ce i poklon bon koji upravo dogovaramo
vise detalja za dan dva

----------


## ana.m

ma meni svejedno, ja bih iz fore sudjelovala, samo ne znam do kada moram tu pelenu dostaviti....

----------


## ana.m

A evo, sjetila se ja tuka otići na portal pa sve lijepo pročitati! 
 :Smile:

----------


## mamuska505

sašit ću i ja jednu-dvije pelenice....ionako stalno šivam svojoj kakalici hehehhee

----------


## tina55

može jedno pitanje nevezano za temu, al da ne otvaram novu...
hoćete li na rodinom štandu prodavat stvari iz web shopa, konkretno bedževe i magnete

----------


## molly

Moze li se u subotu, 10.4. predati pelena osobno?
Ako moze, od koliko do koliko sati?

----------


## ivarica

> Moze li se u subotu, 10.4. predati pelena osobno?
> Ako moze, od koliko do koliko sati?


ne, mozes je poslat postom tog dana

----------


## renata

> može jedno pitanje nevezano za temu, al da ne otvaram novu...
> hoćete li na rodinom štandu prodavat stvari iz web shopa, konkretno bedževe i magnete


hoćemo
 jedino majice nećemo baš moći sa svim natpisima, ne stane nam na štand
ali imat ćemo nove dječje, s eko porukom  :Smile:

----------


## tina55

super, mi bi kupili par bedževa i magnetić, a veselim se vidjeti i novu majicu, volim eko poruke  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> super, mi bi kupili par bedževa i magnetić, a veselim se vidjeti i novu majicu, volim eko poruke


pa onda se valjda veseliš što ćeš je kupiti, a ne gledati  :Grin:

----------


## tina55

prvo pogledati poruku i ponudu veličina (ne znam koja je najmanja veličina u ponudi), a onda možda i kupiti  :Smile:

----------


## renci

mamuska505 jesi li poslala pelenicu?
još nije kasno, primamo sve koje stignu još ovaj tjedan!

----------


## molly

U subotu sam uspjela postom poslati 1 pelenu  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivarica

> mamuska505 jesi li poslala pelenicu?
> još nije kasno, primamo sve koje stignu još ovaj tjedan!



sto ti tocno znaci jos ovaj tjedan, do nedjelje - danas ili do petka prije zelendana
(jer moguce da sam krivo shvatila, a vec na FB napisala)

----------


## renci

Ma rok je bio do 10.4., a onda me nazvale mame šivalice koje su ovaj tjedan bile po praznicima i pitaju jel kasno ako pošalju tokom ovog tjedna, a ja rekla da nije, dakle sve pelene koje dođu do četvrtka 15. 4. ulaze u izbor za najljepšu. Šaljite!

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Ja sam poslala dvije pelenice još u četvrtak. Jesu stigle? Nije me nitko još zvao da ste ih primili  :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

> Ja sam poslala dvije pelenice još u četvrtak. Jesu stigle? Nije me nitko još zvao da ste ih primili


kako dvije, zar to nije protivno pravilima?

iva jucer nije bila u rodi, doit cete svi uskoro potvrdu

----------


## ana.m

Ima ovih dana popodne koga u gnjezdu?
Ja bih je donjela poslije posla, ne stignem poslati poštom.

----------


## Mellyca

> kako dvije, zar to nije protivno pravilima?
> 
> iva jucer nije bila u rodi, doit cete svi uskoro potvrdu


pa pise ljepo da svatko moze poslati najvise dvije pelenice..

----------


## ivarica

sramim se, bila sam uvjerena da se moze poslati samo jednu

----------


## Lutonjica

svima čije smo pelene primili poslan je mejl  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

hvala svima koje ste poslale pelene
stvarno su prekrasne i nije bilo lako odabrati podjednicu. ali što se mora nije teško.

dođite sutra na uručenje nagrada, u 11.45 u ZELENDANski šator i pogledajte  prekrasne pelene koje su vaše vrijedne ruke napravile.  :Love: 

i zaplješćite pobjednicama a to su...neću vam reć, dođite pa vidite (ili pročitajte na webu zelendana idući tjedan  :Grin: )

----------


## mamuska505

pobjednici čestitam stvarno si je dala truda,
ma naravno da sam poslala pelenicu-samo sam malo razočarana ja sma mil+slila da ću vidjeti sve pelenice koje su se prijavile na natječaj...a vidjela sam samo pobjedničke....no dobro tržila sam 1 dizajnersku pa sam si sva happy

----------


## sir_oliver

slike pelena iz kućne radinosti? pobjednička..?

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Da, i ja sam već htjela pisati pa sve čekam kad ćete staviti slikice svih pelenica koje su sudjelovale i naravno da vidimo koje su proglašene najljepšima  :Smile: 
A hoćete nam vratiti one koje nisu pobjedile kako piše?

----------


## acqua

Vidjela sam dizajnerske pelene, ali dok sam bila na radionici o dohrani pokazivale su se one iz kućne radinosti. Jeste li ih možda slikali i stavili negdje slike?

----------


## ana.m

I ja sam već htjela pisati... Trebale su biti negdje slike kaj ne?

----------


## puntica

pa i jesu...tu su http://zelendan.roda.hr/najljepse_pelene

----------


## ana.m

E pa dakle...a ja cijelo vrijeme po portalu i ovjde škicam...tuka!

----------


## acqua

joj super su! ova s listićima je preslatka!

----------

